# "FLORIDA MAN" BLOWS UP MAILBOX



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@zcziggy made a crap week a whole lot better.. the generosity with Yunz guys never ceases to amaze me.

Thanks bro, you made my month. Can't wait to try that AJ after a little rest. Looks like she's right in my wheelhouse.

Can't thank you enough bro









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

well..you said you were able to get packages again...so i figured one more ain't gonna kill ya
glad you like them, enjoy


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

SHAMWOW!~


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Nice hit, Zig!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Very generous offering.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Pretty sure you deserved it 


TripleCapped.com


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Great Hit Ziggy!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Score one for the Zigster!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Way to go ziggy !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice hit!


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Great hit!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Great selection indeed!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Ziggybomb!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

What? No accoutrements @@zcziggy?:grin2:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Piper said:


> What? No accoutrements @@zcziggy?:grin2:


man..my cutter and lighter are mine!!!!! :smile2:


----------

